# Automatisierung von Passbild-Erstellung



## Pferdchen (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich steige demnächst in die Welt der Spiegelreflexkameras ein, kenne aber schon einige Grundlagen von Photoshop.
Schon jetzt habe ich aber einen Auftrag bekommen:

Ich soll an unserer Schule von 200 Schülern ein Einzelbild  machen. Ich setze sie auf den Stuhl und fotographiere wohl von einem Stativ aus die Kinder - Ergebnis soll am Ende sein, dass die Schule von jedem Schüler passbild-ähnliche Bilder erhält.
 Da das Ganze auch billig werden soll, sollen immer 4x2 Bilder, also 8 Bilder, auf ein 10x15 cm-Dokument, damit es dann vom Online-FotoGeschäft erstellt werden kann.

Ich habe das schon mal gemacht , aber immer alles von Hand und jedes Bild mühevoll kopiert und wieder eingefügt. Hat ewig gedauert.

Wie kann ich die Erstellung am Computer automatisieren?
Wie sieht eine Aktion bei photoshop aus?

Danke schon  mal
Pferdchen


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, ich würde es in 2 Schritte unterteilen

1. geschossenes Bild mit Aktionen ins richtige Format bringen ( Beschneiden, Korrektur )
Bilder auf das Maß 3,67x5cm beschneiden, Farb- und Helligkeitskorrektur

2. per Scripting die Bilder aus einem Ordner auf die 10x15 Blätter verteilen.
In der javascript-basierenden Sprache wird dann vollautomatisch der Ordner durchsucht, die Bilder gezählt, die in 1. erstellt wurden, dann werden sie der Reihe nach auf das Blatt verteilt, ist das Blatt voll ( 8 Bilder benutzt ), wird es gespeichert und ein Weiteres erstellt. etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Pferdchen (18. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Findet der wirklich die Bilder aus vordefinierten Ordner? Probiere ich gleich aus.
Da ich eigentlich jahreland mit Photopaint gearbeitet hatte mir der unzureichenden
Aktionen- bzw. Recoder-Funktion, wäre das ja erfreulich.


tschau
PFerdchen


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Bilder alle etwa gleich geschossen sind, kannst Du die Aktion per Batch auf den Ordner anwenden. Für den 2. Punkt wüsste ich auf Anhieb nicht, wie ich es per Aktion lösen würde und würde das Scripting benutzen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Pferdchen (18. Januar 2009)

Habe es hingekriegt:
1. Aktion erstellt: 
  - Bild verkleinert und in speziellen Ordner gespeichert

Per Stapelverarbeitung alle Bilder mit dieser Aktion verkleinert.

2. Ob der nächste Schritt anders geht
    Habe mitr dem Windows-Explorer immer 8 Bilder in einen bestimmten Ordner verschoben und diese Dateien  mit     einem Rename-Programm schnell umbenannt : 1.jpg, 2.jpg,...


3. Aktion erstellen:
  - Neues Bild erstellen mit 10x15 cm
  - Mit "Platzieren" Bild1 öffnen und oben links platzieren, 
    dasselbe mit Bild 2 , das kommt rechts daneben
     usw bis ich alle 8 Bilder auf das Bild bekommen habe.

Der 2. Schritt erfordert bei mehreren Bildern ein wenig Handarbeit, sonst geht es ruckzuck

Fertig

Danke noch mal fürs interesse


----------

